# Our new family member



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Nope, not a dog...or a cat...or a bird....or a fish


Here's our new Russian tortoise (unnamed for now)
She's the smaller one in front in the first picture. 
She's joining our Male Russian Dax...Isn't she a little doll! 
I took a picture of her with Todd for size comparison...she's about 4 inches long. 
Hopefully one day these two will have baby torts but for now they seem to be enjoying the company.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

ound: That's too cute!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Interesting!

Do they stay indoors?


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Aren't they funny little guys! 
I bought our first one off of craigslist a few years ago for the kids and fell in love with their personalities. They love people and once they get used to you they like to have their neck and head rubbed and beg for food just like the dog..lol
They can live to be over 100 yrs old though and so they aren't a short term pet. These guys are only about 5 and 10 yrs old so they will be passed down to the kids and probably the grandkids eventually.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Havtahava said:


> Interesting!
> 
> Do they stay indoors?


They have a 4ft by 2 ft enclosure indoors for winter and a 4 by 6 ft pen outdoors for warm weather. You only feed them every couple of days and they are strictly Vegetarian...weeds/greens and edible flowers like roses and dandelion..super simple. They only really costly part is the indoor lighting..it's UVB so about $40 a bulb and you have to replace the bulb every 6 months.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

That is so cool...especially the vegetarian part. My kids have always wanted reptilian pets, but I couldn't bear the meal worm things...ugh!


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Very cool...my mom and her ex-husband had some that were bigger then yours, so must have been a different kind...he rescued them from somewhere...they lived in their back yard...they would eat their veggie scraps and eggshells too.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

What an adorable tortoise! DH had a turtle when he was younger and his dog, a Dauchsund, would bark and bark and bark at it. Anyway, apparently one day the turtle had enough because it bit the dog on the nose, LOL! Anyway, after that, the dog always gave the turtle a wide berth.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

These guys will get 8-10 inches at their largest. 
They are one of the smallest tortoise breeds. I love that they are vegetarian..Almost all year long I can pick most of their food outside since we don't use any pesticides or fertilizers (other than organic compost) and when I can't I buy tubs of organic greens from Costco. 
Here are pictures of the inside enclosure...and of the cat and dog watching "Tort T.V." lol


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

What a cool pet and that is great about the veggies. I am too scared what Dash and Dora would do to one of those! I wanted to get a bird for awhile but every where we have been where Dora has tried to get into the bird cage.... I know it wouldn't work so I just admire others


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Hahahahaha...that is funny how they are just watching them! Tort babysitting....


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

How cute!! I had turtles when I was a kid!!


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

O my gosh...I want one of those..I will be standing in line when (if) you have BABIES!!! That is possibly the cutest turtle ever!!! I have always wanted a reptile...I had an inguana..that was a no go after it bit me twice, thank got it was only 2 feet long!!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

EMarie said:


> O my gosh...I want one of those..I will be standing in line when (if) you have BABIES!!! That is possibly the cutest turtle ever!!! I have always wanted a reptile...I had an inguana..that was a no go after it bit me twice, thank got it was only 2 feet long!!


If you think that she's cute you should see the babies! They are only about the size of a quarter when they hatch! 
http://www.russiantortoise.org/hatchling_care.htm


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh how cute!!! you have quite a menagerie there... I love the tort.tv.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Cute tortoise's. I am not much into reptiles much to my son's displeasure. 

Your cat is GORGEOUS.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Lilly's mom said:


> Your cat is GORGEOUS.


Oh,Tucker...You want him?? :eyebrows:
I have to warn you though he is kind of high maintance and he hides when new people come over (he hid under the couch for a day and a half after my DD b-day party)...and one more little thing..he tends to pee on things when he's upset at you.. :frusty: 
He is an awfully cute fuzzball though isn't he.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I always thought tortoises were so cool!
We have a little gopher tortoise that lives on the side of our yard. We're not sure where the burrow is, but we run into him now and again. 
Your guys are great-it's so interesting to note, like you said, that your grandkids will be their caretakers one day.


----------

